# She only steps up when she can see that it is in her interests



## aarav (Nov 3, 2013)

I adopted 11 yr old Tilly a few months ago. She is very sweet but can also be remarkably stubborn. I am having a hard time getting her to step up consistently. 

She will do it readily when she can see that it will get her where she wants to go (back in her cage, off of the floor, etc.) but if she is happy where she is (on a perch, on top of her cage, on my shoulder) she absolutely refuses to and will become distressed when I try to remove her. 

She is not really motivated by treats (she'd rather stay where she is!) or petting, as she doesn't like to be scritched when she's sitting on my hand, so I'm not sure how to proceed. Loud praise and attention (ie: 'a big fuss') kind of seems to alarm her. It is just very clear that she will only do what she wants when she wants to.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds like my significant other! I'm not sure, but it just sounds like this behavior is part of her personality to me. Do you have her on a strict routine? Animals seem to respond well to regularity and this can help make sure they do what you want or they are supposed to.

I'm having a hard time finding motivators for my boy as well, but I would think finding something that she wants will help you.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

All cockatiels have different personalities. 

My Emma has a similar personality to what you describe. She has been with me for about six months. She will only step up if I have a treat for her, and then only onto my arm (never my hand).

I hope others may have advice for you. I am working on accepting Emma for who she is. I think she basically has a shy and stubborn personality.

I have a younger cockatiel who is very hand tame and seems to like being with me. He still doesn't care for scritches, though.


----------



## aarav (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! Since Tilly is older, I was more or less expecting her to be stubborn/set in her ways, so I don't mind. I didn't get her expecting to be able to teach her things flawlessly.

I do have a 9-5 job so there's routine, but I might try clicker training also. If it doesn't work, I won't be disappointed. As long as she has a good temperament, it's fine.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm glad that you have such a positive attitude! I'm thinking that I will try clicker training too with my grumpy old man. We will both have to see if it works. I wish I had the books about it. Anyway, keep us posted if you can and good luck.


----------



## aarav (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks, good luck to you too!


----------

